# Lost all jails after qjail update



## G_Nerc (Jul 2, 2013)

Good day!

I have a test server with jails through sysutils/qjail and after a port upgrade procedure on _the_ host system and rebooting, my jails are not starting. When I do `/usr/local/etc/rc.d/qjail.bootime start`:


```
jail: qjail: path : not an absolute pathname
Error: /usr/sbin/jail failed to start jail jail_test.
       because of errors in jail.conf file
```

After some Googling *here* 

I'm understand_ing_ that this happens after qjail upgrades to version _-3.0_. But none in /usr/ports/UPDATING, or on qjail.sf.net nothing about a working system upgrade  How can I resolve _the_ problem without building all jails from scratch? At _the_ link above, people propose _to_ delete all previous jails and recreate it with new qjail, but _it_ is a disaster, or I'm mistaken and that is _a_ trivial procedure?


----------

